# لبنانية تفوز بملكة جمال اميركا 2010



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2010)

* لبنانية تفوز بملكة جمال اميركا 2010*​ 
ريما فقيه لـ "العربية.نت": الخطوة المقبلة هي ملكة جمال الكون
لبنانية الاصل تفوز بلقب ملكة جمال أمريكا وتهدي تاجها للعرب



ريما فقيه لحظة التتويج








أهدت اللبنانية الأصل، ريما الفقيه، فوزها عند منتصف ليلة أمس، بالتوقيت الأمريكي بمسابقة ملكة جمال الولايات المتحدة "إلى وطنها لبنان وإلى كل العرب، وإلى ديربورن والى أمريكا وإلى أهلها وإلى صريفا"، وفق ما قالت لـ"العربية.نت"، الاثنين 17-5-2010، متحدثة عبر الهاتف من مدينة لاس فيغاس، حيث جرت فعاليات المسابقة في حفل تابعه مئات الملايين عبر التلفزيونات داخل الولايات المتحدة وخارجها.

وقالت ريما، التي كانت تمثل ولاية ميتشيغن بوصفها فازت العام الماضي بلقب أجمل نساء الولاية، إنها كانت متأكدة من فوزها في مسابقة أمس التي تفوقت فيها على 50 ملكة جمال أميركية، تمثل كل منهن ولاية في الولايات المتحدة، لتصبح بذلك أول عربية تتربع على عرش الجمال في أكبر دولة بالعالم.


خلال الحفل






وريما الفقيه، التي حاورتها "العربية،ت" أمس أيضا، هي أصلا من بلدة صريفا البعيدة 21 كيلومترا عن مدينة صور في الجنوب اللبناني، وهاجرت مع عائلتها قبل 17 سنة إلى جامايكا ومنها فيما بعد إلى نيويورك حيث أسس والدها، حسن الفقيه، مطعما للمأكولات اللبنانية ثم باعه ليعمل في حقل التجارة العامة بمدينة ديربورن في ولاية ميتشيغن التي استقرت فيها عائلتها فيما بعد حتى الآن.

وكانت فقيه، المتخرجة بإدارة الأعمال من جامعة ميتشيغن، نالت إعجاب لجنة التحكيم المؤلفة من 8 أعضاء، على رأسهم لاعب كرة السلة ونجم دوري السلة الأميركية للمحترفين، كارميلو انتوني، إضافة إلى عدد من كبار الشخصيات الأميركيين ممن تجمعوا في منتجع "بلانيت هوليود" الذي استضاف المسابقة في مدينة لاس فيغاس في حفل استمر إلى فجر اليوم بالتوقيت الأميركي وحضرته عائلة ريما وأشقاؤها الذين تبدأ أسماؤهم جميعا بحرف الراء: ربيع ورنا وربى ورامي، إضافة إلى والديها.


فقيه تتطلع لعرش جمال الكون






وما زالت ريما الفقيه عزباء إلى الآن وعمرها 24 سنة، وهي البنت الثالثة في عائلة من 5 أبناء يعيشون جميعهن في ديربورن التي قام عدد من اللبنانيين فيها بوضع شاشة تلفزيونية عملاقة في إحدى ساحاتها ليلة أمس لمتابعة مجريات الحفل الذي انتهى بفوز "كاسحة الألغام" كما يسمونها في المدينة على منافساتها بلاس فيغاس، وهو ثاني فوز لريما بعد فوزها في منتصف 2008 بلقب ملكة جمال لبنان في الولايات المتحدة في مسابقة ضمت العشرات مثلها قدمن إلى بيروت للمشاركة في المسابقة.

وقالت ريما إنها تعثرت بالفعل بعض الشيء بعد أن أنهت ليلة أمس مشاركتها في أحد العروض الرئيسية أمام لجنة التحكيم "والسبب كان فستان السهرة الطويل الذي ارتديته.. كان طويلا، لكنه كان الأجمل والأحلى" وفق تعبيرها بلهجتها التي ما زالت لبنانية برغم إقامتها أكثر من 17 سنة خارج لبنان الذي اعتادت زيارته وحدها أو برفقة العائلة أحيانا.

وذكرت ريما، التي ستدرس الحقوق بدءا من هذا العام في جامعة ميتشيغن أيضا، أن فوزها بتاج الجمال الأميركي في مسابقة أمس، التي حصلت فيها ملكة جمال أوكلاهوما على لقب الوصيفة الأولى وملكة جمال فيرجينيا على لقب الوصيفة الثانية، لن يوقفها عند هذا الحد، وقالت: "طبعا، سأمثل أميركا بمسابقة ملكة جمال الكون هذا العام.. سأمثلها وسأعود ومعي اللقب العالمي الى ديربورن، فأنا لبنانية ومن أميركا وسأفوز".

  قنات وجريدة العربية...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2010)

*حقها ماهى زى القمر 
 واكيد مش بياخدوا بالجمال بس فى شروط كتير تانى
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

بالتأكيد يا (( *كليمو* ))  إن الجمال أذواء مختلفة ، لكن أحكم أنت مين الأجمل ..

لولا أختلفت الأذواق لبارعت السلع ..

الأختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية ..

*أنا راضى ذمتك مين الأجمل* ؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم
للخبر المجهود

مبروك ليها


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاتنين حلوين وشبهى بالضبط

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بالتأكيد يا (( *كليمو* )) إن الجمال أذواء مختلفة ، لكن أحكم أنت مين الأجمل ..
> 
> لولا أختلفت الأذواق لبارعت السلع ..
> 
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولية الاحراج دة يا زاما 

اصلا المصريات خارج المنافسة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه



مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك كليمو 

عرفنا سر اشعاركم الحلوة يا لبنانيين 

طول عمر البنات الكنعانيات جميلات 

حتى امريكا بتقول كدة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2010)

لو بالشكل المصرية طبعا احسن بكتير
وبجد مش تريقة احسن اوي اوي اوي 
لحد الصبح يعني

انما اكيد الإختيار مش على اساس الشكل بس


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

اضافة 

بالنسبة للجمال زاما 

الشكل والروح المصرية طبعا الابدع والاجمل على الاطلاق فى كل بنات العالم
يليها الهنود 
وبعد كدة رتب كل العالم 
لانهم كلهم شبة بعض 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

باختصار المصريات اجمل من ان تشارك بتلك المسابقات 

لانهم فوق المنافسة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2010)

_اعتقد ان فى لبنانيات فى امريكا اجمل من كده بكتيير_
_شكراا كتيير كليمو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا للصور يا كليمو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش انا جبتلكوا من الاخر


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاتنين حلوين وشبهى بالضبط

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (18 مايو 2010)

*هي يمكن المساله مسالة اذواق*

*بس برايي الشخصي*







*اللبنانيه تكسب وبدون منازع ما في مجال للمقارنه يعني هههههههههه*

*بعدين بنات لبنان خصوصا والشام عموما مشهورين بجمالهم الفائق *

*بالاضافه ان في مثل مصري سمعتو مره من نور الشريف بمسرحيه *

*قال فيها اللي ما تزوج شاميه ميقولش انو اتزوج ابدا ههههههههههههههه*

*بناكف فيكي ايمي هههههههههههه*





*موضوع حلو وفعلا هي تستاهل لقب ملكة الجمال فعلا *

* بالاضافه الى ان اختيار اي ملكة جمال*

*بيكون مبني على لباقتها ودراستها واهدافها واسلوب تفكيرها قبل جمالها ويمكن لهيك نادر توصل بنت عربيه لمستوى ملكة جمال العالم ههههههههههههه*

*وصحي بس لتوضيح نقطه مهمه*

*



*

*جورجينا رزق ملكة جمال العالم لسنة 1971 كمان كانت لبنانيه*


*شكرا اخي على الموضوع والصور كتير حلوين *

*الرب يحميها وتقدر تكون فخر لبلدا *​


----------



## اني بل (18 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي يمكن المساله مسالة اذواق*
> 
> *بس برايي الشخصي*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكووور على الكلمات المميزة 
الكل حلوووين لان الرب جميل خلق في الاثنين جماله الجسدي 
ويارب كمااان ارواحهم تكون كمااان 
هههههههههههههههه
لازم ادخل لانه مذكور   جورجينا رزق انا بحبها وهي جميلة الجميلات هههههههههههه
على فكرة امي سمتني جورجينا تيمنا" بملكة جورجينا ههههههههههههههههه
رووووعة الجمال ياكليمووو
وروووعة لبنان ومصر على ما امن اللله عليها من جماال ومواهب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي يمكن المساله مسالة اذواق*​
> 
> 
> *بس برايي الشخصي*​
> ...


 




:download:


اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك للة 
يا فتاح يا عليم 
يا رزاق يا كريم 

سامعة حد داخل يناكف فيا 


نور الشريف كان بيجامل جمهورة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لان لو دة راية ما تجوزش شامية لية احمممممم


عموما الجمال دة شيىء نسبى 

وبمنتهى الديمقراطية 

نصل لنتيجة واحدة 

ان المصريات الرائعات 


الاعلى كلهن فى الروعة والخفة والشخصية 



بمنتهى الاتضاع بتهنى اللبنانيات 

بنجاح احداهن 

لانها غالبا الوحيدة الحلوة فى بر الشام كلة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

بغلسسسسسسسسسسس
حصريا 
على بسم الصليب 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اضافة
> 
> بالنسبة للجمال زاما
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

عارفه أ / أسمشايل أنا بحب أشجع الصناعة المحلية ، ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين بكل أمانة لولا أنى مش هقدر أوريكم صور بنات قرايبى عشان خصوصيتى كنتم هتركنوا الصور دى كلها على جنب ..

معلش أحنا بنتكلم ..

المصرى يكسب يا كليمو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ألحق أجرى لحسن كليمو يجى يضربنى ..


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش انا جبتلكوا من الاخر
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




طبعاً يا تاسونى و دا (( ريما و يارا )) يتمنوا يعنى ..


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي يمكن المساله مسالة اذواق*
> 
> *بس برايي الشخصي*
> 
> ...



أ / بسم الصليب ..

الحقيقة دى أول مرة أتشرف فيها بالكلام معاكى ، لكن مبدئياً أسمحيلى أختلف 

أنا جايبلكم (( ملكة جمال مصر )) مش بنت من شارع شهاب ، 

يعنى بردو منطبق عليها نفس مواصفات مسابقات ملكات الجمااااااااااال اللى هو 

(( *اللباقة و الفكر و الأهداف و الأسلوب و الدراسة *)) ..

يعنى منطقياً الموضوع جملة و تفصيلاً أحنا نكسب ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك للة
> ...



ليه كدا أ / أسمشايل ؟؟

دوووووووووووووووووول أخواتنا بردو ، يعنى لازم تحرجيهم ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أ / بسم الصليب لازم تردى ع الكلام دا ، دا الموضوع تحول (( لصرااااااااع حضارات )) 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا بحب أهدى النفوس ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ليه كدا أ / أسمشايل ؟؟
> 
> دوووووووووووووووووول أخواتنا بردو ، يعنى لازم تحرجيهم ..
> 
> ...


 

:download:


صراع حضارات 
ابعد بس علبة الكبريت اللى دخلت الموضوع دى 

عمار يا مصر 
نرحب بالاخوة العرب جميعا 

باعتبار مصر ام الدنيا 

على فكرة يا زاما 

البنوتة اللى اخترتها  يارا نعوم 
من اصل لبنانى 


يا كسوفى يا كسوفى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## نغم (18 مايو 2010)

بصراحة واسمحولى اعلق على الموضوع من زاويتى انا ومن دون زعل انا ملاحظة ومن زمان انه البنات المصريات عاديات فى الجمال يعنى متوسطات الجمال واحيانا يكونو ازيد بس البنانيات دائما فوق المتوسط واحيانا عاديات 
وهذا لو قارنتو بين كل المممثلات المصريات والبنانيات والمغنيات  واليوم بواسطة كليمو قدرت اتاكد من نظريتى ومن فكرتى


----------



## My Rock (18 مايو 2010)

الرجاء عدم وضع اي صورة قد يعتبرها البعض غير لائقة.


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

> طبعاً يا تاسونى و دا (( ريما و يارا )) يتمنوا يعنى ..




ههههههههههههههههه

اتريق اتريق​


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الرجاء عدم وضع اي صورة قد يعتبرها البعض غير لائقة.



حاضر ، بس الصور اللى كنت رافعها لـ (( ألهام وجدى )) كانت بتراعى المعايير دى لأنى عارف إن المنتدى شرقى ..

حفاظاً على كدا أنا لم أرفع صور فرز المتسابقات قبل أعلان (( الفوز بالملكة )) لأنى عارف إن الناس هنا هتعتبرهم صور خارجة بالرغم من أنها مسابقة عادية جداً  ..


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اتريق اتريق​



الحقيقة يا تاسونى حقك تقولى كدا لأنك مش تعرفينى ..

أنتى أخت غالية عند الكل ..

و بعدين هو أنا بايع نفسى عشان أتريق على بنت (( الطيب أحسن بردو )) ههههههههههه

أصلى متعقد من موضوع التريقة دا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مايو 2010)

> الحقيقة يا تاسونى حقك تقولى كدا لأنك مش تعرفينى ..
> 
> أنتى أخت غالية عند الكل ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكااك اتريقت على واحدة قوية ومفترية قبل كده

هههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 مايو 2010)

_ أخي الحبيب كليمو _
_شكراً علي الخبر الجميل وعلي المجهود الرائع لأسعادنا_





الرب معك ويباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

تمام يا كوكى

شكرا لعليقك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

اخي زاما

نحما هنا ليس بوارد المقارنة من اجمل

نحن هنا بصدد انه فخرٌ للشرق ان فتاة شرقية

تهدي تاجها للعرب وتقوز على كل بنات اميركا...

ممكن تقولي بس هما لا يعتبرونا كمسيحيين شرقيين..

ردي نحن شرقيون قبلهم هم احتلو واسملوا الاغلبية بقوة السيف

البشارة ولدت مع ميلاد السيد هنا و انتقلت من هنا لكل اصقاع الدنيا..

بغض النظر عن اذا كانت اجمل او اروع..

طبعاً لن ادخل بالمقارنة معكم انما تستطيعون لو حبيتم 

اكمال المقارنة..ههههههههههه

انما كما قال الزعيم ضمن الاصول..

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

طيب كنت رحتي انتي

هناك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...








انتوا بتهزروا

انسوا جنسيتها 

اعتبروها شرقية لقد اهدت التاج للشرق للعرب

يعني ليس للأسلام كما يظن البعض

بس دة فخر للشرق انه بنت شرقية هربت من الحرب

من التقاتل بين مسلم ومسيحي طبعاً مع اهلها وهي صغيرة..

واحتلت عرش الجمال في اقوى دولة بالعالم...


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus

الموضوع يابني ليس مين اللي اجمل

دة زاما خرب الدنيا

ها يتضرب

ههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

اضافة 

بالنسبة للجمال زاما 

الشكل والروح المصرية طبعا الابدع والاجمل على الاطلاق فى كل بنات العالم
يليها الهنود 
وبعد كدة رتب كل العالم 
لانهم كلهم شبة بعض 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

باختصار المصريات اجمل من ان تشارك بتلك المسابقات 

لانهم فوق المنافسة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




يا بنتي ضيعته الموضوع الاساسي

مش واضعين موضوع مين اللي احسن

والا اللي اجمل

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

_اعتقد ان فى لبنانيات فى امريكا اجمل من كده بكتيير_
_شكراا كتيير كليمو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك

_
اخي تونى

هو المنصب ليس للبنات اللبنانيات

هو منصب اختيار عرش ملكة جمال اميركا

فازت به اميركية من اصل لبناني

بغض النظر في احلى لبنانيات او لاء




​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *شكرا للصور يا كليمو*​




الشكر لحضورك  

ومرورك الكريم

الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مايو 2010)

*مبروك 

كليموووووو  يرجى نقله الى قسم الاخبار 

ولا ايه هههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2010)

​


> tasoni queena
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه

انا مرضتش اروح عشان معملهمش احباط

بس هروح السنة الجاية

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

انا مرضتش اروح عشان معملهمش احباط

بس هروح السنة الجاية

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


يعني السنة دي ربحت لبنانية
السنة الجاية مصرية...

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سورى يا كليمو غيرنالك هدف الموضوع ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
كليمو 
والبنت فعلا 




تستحق اللقب
ده


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سورى يا كليمو غيرنالك هدف الموضوع ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمك
استمتعت بالخناقات
هههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بقى يا رب تحمى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> العبوا مع بعض متتخانقوش انا جبتلكوا من الاخر
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة*


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

الشكر الك بسم الصليب ولمقارنتك الجميلة

الرب يبارك مجهودك...


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

Joyful Song


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

الشكر الك اختي نغم 

ولمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

*عادل نسيم

اشكر لمرورك اخي عادل

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

الموضوع ليس موضوع من اجمل 

الموضوع انه من بين كل بنات اميركا

وولاياتها لنه لفخر... بنت شرقية بغض النظر عن بلدها الشرقي

 هربت وهي صغيرة من التقاتل والذبح  على الهوية بين مسلم ومسيحي..

كنا سنفرح من اي بلد كانت لأنها ربحت على كل بنات اميركا..

بالرغم من التحيز الشعبي والعرقي الضخم  الذي رافق المسابقة

لبناتهم الاصليات ذووا الجنسية الاميريكية..

انما الاخ زاما احب ان يعطي نكهة للموضوع ليس الا..

الشكر لكل اللذين مرو وادلوا بأرائهم..


----------



## youhnna (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااااا للموضوع كليمو

واستمتعت حقيقى هههههههههههههه بالخناقات التابعة للموضوع

شويه يشجعوا الملكة وشويه يغيروا منها هههههههههههههه

على كل حال عجبانى اللبنانيه دى

وزى ماعطيتك رقم موبايل رايس رد الجميل وادينى رقم موبايل الملكة

مش تهديد
بس ممكن ابعت موضوعك دة لرايس هههههههه واتفرج على اللى يجرالك بلا شماته

تسلم الايادى كليمو*


----------



## ارووجة (20 مايو 2010)

نعوومة وعيونها وضحكتها بعئدووو كتير مش زي اغلبية العرب بضلهن عابسين 
هاي الصورة الها بتجنن


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااا للموضوع كليمو
> 
> واستمتعت حقيقى هههههههههههههه بالخناقات التابعة للموضوع
> 
> ...





استمتعت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه


حار هاشوفهولك واجي لاعلى طول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااا للموضوع كليمو*
> 
> *واستمتعت حقيقى هههههههههههههه بالخناقات التابعة للموضوع*
> 
> ...


 



:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


مين اللى غيران ابوديفيد 
دة  ولادى الصبيان اجمل منها 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (20 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
مش انتى طبعا ياعمة ديفيد
دة حتى ديفيد بيقول عمتى ملكة جمال الكون

انا على عضوة مباركة مش عاجبها الملكة اللبنانيه وبتقول بنات مصر اجمل عشان كدا خارج المنافسة















ربنا يستر
منك لله كيمو*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *مش انتى طبعا ياعمة ديفيد*
> *دة حتى ديفيد بيقول عمتى ملكة جمال الكون*
> 
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


يا ابو ديفيد يا غالى انت وديفيد 
بطلوا الشاى اللى بتشربوة دة 

ما انا اللى بقول ولسة بقول 
ان المصريات اعلى من   المنافسة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 هوة اللى يقول الحق يبقى ملكة جمال الكون 


بطلوا الشاى اللى بتشربوة دة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الف مبروك لملكة امريكا اللبنانية 

انا كنت بضجك  مع زاما 

لكن طبعا هية قمورة 


الف مبروك للملكة وللبنان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نقطة على  راى صديقى اللدود 

انتهينا


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)

ارووجة

حلوة الصورة اللي حطيتيها يا اروويجة

الشكر الك


----------

